# UPC Fibre Value +15



## Marinchik (2 Jun 2010)

Hi All,

I just moved in to new apartment in Rathmines (renting) and need to set up TV/Internet connections. There is no even TV line I wonder how the previous tenant lived with no TV. I was looking at UPC Fibre Value +15, which is €56.75 per month include free wireless router. Any opinions?

I basically need only TV and broadband package at a reasonable price, any experiences with UPC, all advise appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## Jethro (2 Jun 2010)

I've had that package (with phone and HD recorder) for a few months and had no problems at all.

Make sure you're clear on any installation or set-up costs though.


----------



## Frank (4 Jun 2010)

have upc BB and Digital dvr for 2 years and phone for the last year now.

Just upped speed from 10 to 15 MB for no extra wedge just agree to stay on for another year. was gonna stay anyway.

Touch wood no probs at all.

intially ordered 6mb BB speed has just gone up and up. dropped to the medium BB to balance out adding the phone.

Very happy customer.


----------

